# Updates from Classic Open Pro.



## shootist (Aug 28, 2003)

I am sending updates to Daniel Boone and he can post them on this thread.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Pictures

First target Reeyes 12 Braden 10 Mcarthey10 Tim 12 Goza 10


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Second target scores

Reeyes 8
Braden 8
Mcarthy 12
Gillingham 10
Goza 14


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

3rd target

Reeyes 10
Bradon 8

Goza 10
Tim 8
Mcarthy 10


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

4th target

4th 
Mcarthy 14
Tim 5
Goza 8
Reeyes 10
Braden 12


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

5TH TARGET

Braden 8
Mcarthy12
Tim 8
Goza 10
Reeyes 10


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Down to last arrow Thanks to Darrin deneal for results

Cara Fernadez and Levi Morgan won shooter of the year


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Last arrow

Anyone with in ten points of leader shoots one more arrow

Final three shooters

Reyes shoots an 8 Reyes is second
Mcarthy hits an 8 for the win! Dan Macarthy your winner
Goza got 3rd


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Congrats to Bradon Reyes he went for the 14 on last arrow and just barely missed.

Great showing by Bradndon
DB


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Daniel Boone said:


> Congrats to Bradon Reyes he went for the 14 on last arrow and just barely missed.
> 
> Great showing by Bradndon
> DB


Balls Out!

He has had a fantastic year and has alot to be proud of. I was rooting for him.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Congrats Brandon great shooting .Go big or go home .


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

why wouldnt he just shoot at the 12 with a solid number and if he missed still get a 10 and win the darn tournment???


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Few pictures


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Mens final three winners


----------



## t8ter (Apr 7, 2003)

Do I read that correctly only $5000 from hoyt for winning the classic?


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Does Brandon get a contigency check from TRU Ball and Axcel? LOL


----------



## Jay-J (Apr 20, 2005)

WOW! $5,000 from Hoyt for winning the Classic?!!! :thumbs_do


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Jay-J said:


> WOW! $5,000 from Hoyt for winning the Classic?!!! :thumbs_do


:wink:


----------



## threelakes (Oct 10, 2010)

pretty good for a weekend doing what you love to do.


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

threelakes said:


> pretty good for a weekend doing what you love to do.


A long cry from the $50K, $20K and $10K days of old tho


----------



## asa3dpro (Dec 31, 2002)

Babyk said:


> why wouldnt he just shoot at the 12 with a solid number and if he missed still get a 10 and win the darn tournment???


Because Dan was on. Plain and simple. A twelve would not have won it for Brandon.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Babyk said:


> A long cry from the $50K, $20K and $10K days of old tho


I agree the classic is treated like a regular pro am when it comes to $$$ they should of been shooting for at least $50000! Over the years archery has regressed instead of progressed when it comes to pro payout !


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

used to be a doubled payout for sponsors


----------



## asa3dpro (Dec 31, 2002)

cenochs said:


> I agree the classic is treated like a regular pro am when it comes to $$$ they should of been shooting for at least $50000! Over the years archery has regressed instead of progressed when it comes to pro payout !


No, this is what happens when you loose a big sponsor like Pennzoil. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------

